# Heat pads and Tupperware



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 3, 2008)

I was told by a reputable herp keeper that putting heat pads on Tupperware containers was no problem and they do not melt.  I was however told by another reputable herper and store owner that it was not ok and there should be a glass buffer.  I am in no way trying to discredit or make the individual on the boards who told me this un-reputable.  I am just asking does anyone else have any other experience and knowledge on this?

J dubz


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Nov 3, 2008)

When I first got my emperor scorpions, I kept them in a tupperware on a heat pad.  It doesn't work.  The tupperware was completely destroyed(melted the whole bottom of the container).  After that experience I never plan on heating tupperware/rubbermaid with a heat pad ever again.

You MIGHT be ok if you heat it with one of the small heat pads for hermit crabs(safe on kritter keepers I think) but that's just a guess.


----------



## ballpython2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure what kind of tubs or heat pads yall use but mine work just fine.

Nothing has ever melted or anything of that nature.  here is a picture below of the kind of tubs. I use no problems at all and they hold heat, humidity better than tanks do which helps with shedding.


----------



## arachyd (Nov 3, 2008)

I always put the pad on the side. That way the heat escapes into the upper more open area of the enclosure, keeping it at a reasonably even temperature with cooler substrate. I put one on the bottom of a roach enclosure once and was shocked when I dug down and touched it, thinking it had stopped working. I could not keep my hand on it as the heat had no place to escape and the plastic was hot enough to burn me but the rest of the substrate and air was still too cold. It would have killed any roach that tried to burrow down from above it and did nothing for the rest of them. Needless to say I quickly moved it to the side of the enclosure and it works fine.


----------



## brothaT (Nov 3, 2008)

Tupperware has a relatively high melting point but it also is terrible at conducting heat.  It's like putting a big slab of Styrofoam over your heat pad, the heat has no place to escape and just keeps building until the plastic melts.  Although no plastic conducts heat well, some brands work better than others so just experiment and see what conducts better.  Personally I've never had any problems using heat pads/tape on plastic containers.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Nov 3, 2008)

What the crap people?  How did your containers not melt???


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 3, 2008)

in the OP i wrote Tupprware but really meant like rubbermaid tubs, i think most of you got the idea, but that might be why the one melted that you had the scorps in


----------



## brothaT (Nov 3, 2008)

I use the Sterlite brand if that helps, kind of like those pictured by ballpython2.  It still gets pretty toasty, but not nearly enough to melt the bin.


----------



## ballpython2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, I think certain heat pads get much hotter than everyone does. that could be  factor like zoo med (thats what I juse jdubz not reptizone lol) probably may not be as hot as the zilla ones....


----------



## bigdog999 (Nov 4, 2008)

There are heat pads with various temperatures.  Use heat pads of less than 100 degrees on the side of your plastic and you'll be fine.  Another option is to use a thermostat on the heat pad, and that will regulate your pad and prevent melting.  A hot heat pad without a thermostat can get quite hot.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Nov 4, 2008)

i use them on sterilite tubs, no problems. I use a dimmer, though, because the heat mats get too hot otherwise... if its hot enough to melt your plastic, chances are, its too hot for your critter...


----------



## ShellsandScales (Nov 5, 2008)

LordLycosa sounds like you may have had a faulty heat mat... it can happen.
OP I personally wouldn't use ANY size or wattage of heat mat on a tupperware or KK. Anything smaller than a 10 gallon is asking for trouble. It doesn't leave enough room for the animal to get away from the heat if it is too warm. All cold blooded animals need a thermal gradient(ie warm side/cold side) so they can regulate their own body temps and then they are always the proper temperature. There is no single temp that is perfect. In nature the temps flucuate and so they should in captivity too. The best way is to have a warm side and a cooler side and let the animal do the work. They know if they are too cold or too warm and will position themselves accordingly.


----------

